
Vice Media Web Traffic Plunges 17% in February, Sunk by Risky Strategy – Variety - walterbell
http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/vice-media-traffic-plummets-underscoring-risky-web-strategy-1201733673/
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure Vice should be too concerned about a 17% drop in visits due to
less link-bait.

1) they are doing very well as an alternative news source.

2) they are looking at the long-game. It takes a while to build credibility,
and link-bait isn't going to be helpful

I have personally been amazed at what they have accomplished and how good
compelling and punchy much of their content has been.

Shane is very smart. He's looked at the problems with the existing news media
and has created a very compelling business for those looking for an
alternative. At the same time, he hasn't (I don't believe) gone to far to as
to put off the mainstream audience.

